# Red Cross Grit?



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello;

Someone gave me what looks like a lifetime supply of Red Cross red pigeon grit. The problem is that it has been removed from its original packaging, and I can't figure out what it is in terms of composition. Is anyone familiar with this, and can you tell me if it satisfies my bird's grit need?

I've been putting a pinch of it in Willie's feed everyday; but should he have a separate little pot so he can have as much as he wants?

Thanks very much,
Aggie


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Grit*

Red Cross grit is fine, should have everything they need, always have grit available for pigeons so they can eat as much as they need. During breeding season you may want to add oyster shell.

Don't be surprised if the red grit stains the front their necks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Aggie said:


> Hello;
> 
> Someone gave me what looks like a lifetime supply of Red Cross red pigeon grit. The problem is that it has been removed from its original packaging, and I can't figure out what it is in terms of composition. Is anyone familiar with this, and can you tell me if it satisfies my bird's grit need?
> 
> ...


yes, the grit is fine, but don't put it in the feed. Keep it in a separate dish and let Willie eat it as he feels he needs/wants it. The red grit has a smell to it.....some people like it, I think it stinks........but the BIRDS love it. Just put a small amount, maybe a teaspoon full in a bowl every few days. Once it sits out that smell goes away and the birds don't go for it much as when it's fresh.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> yes, the grit is fine, but don't put it in the feed. Keep it in a separate dish and let Willie eat it as he feels he needs/wants it. The red grit has a smell to it.....some people like it, I think it stinks........but the BIRDS love it. Just put a small amount, maybe a teaspoon full in a bowl every few days. Once it sits out that smell goes away and the birds don't go for it much as when it's fresh.


Renee, I believe the smell come's from annis.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep, Carl you are correct! i Love that Smell... Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Brummie said:


> Renee, I believe the smell come's from annis.


yea, that's what it is. Couldn't think of it. I still think it stinks. Won't even put a bag in my car.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what in the heck is annis?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> what in the heck is annis?


it's actually spelled "annise" and it's that stinky stuff they put on the red grit. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anise


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

If i am not Mistaken i think it is used in Licorice? Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> If i am not Mistaken i think it is used in Licorice? Dave


No WONDER it stinks! I HATE licorice!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> If i am not Mistaken i think it is used in Licorice? Dave


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Licorice

_The liquorice plant is a legume (related to beans and peas), native to southern Europe and parts of Asia. It is not related to Anise, Star Anise and Fennel, which are the source of superficially similar flavoring compounds_


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> it's actually spelled "annise" and it's that stinky stuff they put on the red grit.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anise


We're both wrong Renee, it's anise...I guess my spelling could have been worse. LOL


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well i know that odor from some where.. Dave


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks to everyone. I don't mind the smell of anise, but I don't notice it in this grit. I wouldn't think that grit could "go bad", but this is probably at least several years old. Do you think it's ok?

-Aggie


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks to everyone. I don't mind the smell of anise, but I don't notice it in this grit. I wouldn't think that grit could "go bad", but this is probably at least several years old. Do you think it's ok?
> 
> -Aggie


I would be inclined to use it, so long as there is no sign of mold , or has a musky smell.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Minerals are Minerals... NO Problem. Dave


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You can buy aniseed oil to "refresh" the grit - just a drop is all it takes!
http://www.jedds.com/Detail.bok?category=ALL&keyword=anise&no=1011&searchpath=7219628.


----------

